# FS: 27 gal tall tank



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a hagen 27 gal tall tank. NO leaks it holds water perfectly fine. It comes with black gravel, and thermometer. NO LID. condition is about 7.5/10 
I am in the middle of renovations and need it gone now. $15

778 908 3879. Pick up only.

http://s909.photobucket.com/albums/ac296/Calvin84/Fish stuff for sale/


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

New price $15


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

It might help if you list where you're located.


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

bump, located in vancouver. knight and 33rd.


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

to the top!!!!!!


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

bump............................


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

what are the dimensions? any pics?


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

bumpppppppppppppppppp


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Ill take it pickup on thurs Pm sent


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

bumppppppppppppppppp


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

bu,ppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

to the toppppppppppp


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

bumpppppppppp


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

bumppppppppp


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

bumpppppppppppppp


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

bumppppppppppppp


----------



## disco lad (May 11, 2010)

your photos don't work for me so I don't know what they look like


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

disco lad said:


> your photos don't work for me so I don't know what they look like


Same here, didnt work


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

link fixed i think...

it is a typical 27 gal tall tank. ( so i was told) a member pmd me and told me it is a 25 gal.

anyways if you have questions please feel free to pm me


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

bumpppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

bumpppppppppppppppppp


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

to the top,............


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

bumpppppppppp


----------



## tkdcal (Apr 28, 2010)

bumppppp............


----------

